# Taster- und Leuchtmelderfarben



## sho`tar (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
  ich habe in einer Anlage (Hydraulikpresse) folgende Schalter:
-Anlage Ein
-Start
-Stop
-Richten
-Auto/Manuell Betrieb
- 2x Taster für eine Zweihandbedienung

und folgende Leuchtmelder:
-Steuerspannung vorh.
-Anlage in Betrieb
-Betriebsbereit
-Störung

Habt ihr da einen genauen Lösungsvorschlag welche Farben ich verwenden soll? Ich dachte ich mach alle Taster schwarz.. ist das in Ordnung? 

Die Leuchtmelder Steuerspannung und in Betrieb wollte ich weiss, Betriebsbereit grün und Störung rot machen...


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Februar 2007)

ich zitiere mal von der BG Druck und Papierverarbeitung:



> Grundlage für die farbliche Kennzeichnung der Stellteile, Anzeigeleuchten und Leitungen von Maschinen ist die Europanorm EN60204-1. Allgemeine Regeln für die Zuordnung einzelner Bedeutungen zu bestimmten Farben von Stellteilen und Anzeigeeinrichtungen sind in der Europanorm EN 60073 enthalten. Die Anforderungen der B1-Norm EN60204-1 gelten vor den allgemeinen Regeln der EN 60073.


----------



## Zefix (22 Februar 2007)

Die, die mir grad bei uns so einfallen:
Start/auto: Weiss (blinkend bereit zum start)
Stop: Blau 
Fehler/Quitt: Gelb 
GST/fahren: Grün (GST erreicht wenn leuchtet,während fahrt blinkt)

Gibt glaub ich noch mehr und kommt von Hümnos Osaka oder wie man den schreibt  

Gruss Andy


----------



## Serviceman (22 Februar 2007)

*Farben*

Hallo hier sind die gängisten Farben beschrieben:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mensch-Maschine-Schnittstelle

Gruß Joachim


----------



## nade (22 Februar 2007)

Also die Farbkennung der Taster erfolgt nach VDE 0113-1 Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen.

Abschnitt 10.2 und folgend :10.2.1 Farben. 10.2.2 Kennzeichnung  Tabelle 2 für Tasterfarben

Abschnitt 10.3 und folgend : 10.3.2 Farben. Tabelle 3 für Leuchtmelder

Zu den Leuchtmelder: Die kannst du so Kennzeichnen Störung wäre nach VDE auch GELB-Anormal-Anormaler Zustand, bevorstehender kritischer Zustand-Überwachung und/oder Eingreifen /z.B. durch  Wiederherstellen der vorgesehenen Funktion) möglich. Ist aber dann die Frage ob ROT-Notfall- Gefahrbringender Zustand- Sorfortige Handlung, um auf einen gefahrbringenden Zustand zu reagieren (z.B. durch Betätigen des Stillsetzens im Notfall) nicht ehr zutrifft.
Zu den Taster:
-Anlage Ein : schwarz oder grün mit I als Symbol
-Start : Selbiges
-Stop : rot oder schwarz mit 0 als Symbol
-Richten :schwarz mit keinen Symbol oder T im Kreis, wobei grau und weiß auch nicht zwingend zugewiesen sind
-Auto/Manuell Betrieb : EIN AUS EIN Schalter / Schlüsselschalter wenn nicht jeder darf
- 2x Taster für eine Zweihandbedienung :wie bei richten.


----------

